# Whats the latest on CGA 320 regs connecting to FE's (din 477)



## Christian Walker (25 Mar 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if any progress has been made in finding an adaptor that enables a CGA 320 regulator to connect to a FE ?  Thanks.


----------



## Karol (26 Mar 2015)

Hello,

We can design it and source it for you. Just to confirm (CGA320 male > DIN477 female) ?

May I know how many people are waiting for such conversion ? 

Alternative option is to swap steam with CGA320 to DIN477. What is your regulator ?

Best regards
Karol


----------



## Christian Walker (27 Mar 2015)

I have the TMC V2 reg/solenoid combo.  The nut on the regulator is for connecting to a CGA320 thread.  So I need an adaptor that will screw onto a DIN477 threaded fire extinguisher and have a thread on it that the CGA320 nut on my regulator will screw onto.  Can I ask how much this would cost please Karol ?


----------



## Christian Walker (30 Mar 2015)

An more info ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Mar 2015)

Christian Walker said:


> An more info ?


I think cost would depend on how many people want an adapter. judging by this thread not many so fairly high


----------



## Christian Walker (1 Apr 2015)

You are probably right Big clown.  Mute point now as I have moved the offending article on.  I will stick to DIN477


----------



## Kammy (18 Jan 2016)

Hi guys and how is with the adapter becouse i will be interested for one if they are or will be available.
Thanks


----------



## Kammy (25 Feb 2016)

I like to share how finally i sort this problem. I found a place locally to me its called J V Hydraulics Rotec Hydraulics in stroud i know they are in taunton and devon.
I have buy from them two parts which cost £6 together and they solved my problem in use FE on regulator with cga 320 thread.
Those parts are:
1/2 BSPP Female X 7/8 JIC Female
1/2 BSPP Male - 1/2" BSPT Male adapter.
Fit them together than on to regulator and FE.
I was worried before press handle but all fine no leaks (checked with soap).
I am really happy it will give me much cheaper run of co2 for my tank.


----------



## Kammy (25 Feb 2016)




----------



## xim (25 Feb 2016)

http://www.klchem.co.jp/blog/2009/09/post_1050.php


----------



## Kammy (26 Feb 2016)

This is reason for ukaps share with people they experience.
Its sad when someone ask and being ignored buy guys which have idea of help but they dont and after in my case 3months trying to sort this problem when i finally find how to solve my problem and not just my i share it and then finally somebody replies to show was other way which i been look for but sorry i cant speak Japanese and cannot order or even find how much its it.
For future please guys help each other.


----------



## xim (26 Feb 2016)

Kammy said:


> This is reason for ukaps share with people they experience.
> Its sad when someone ask and being ignored buy guys which have idea of help but they dont and after in my case 3months trying to sort this problem when i finally find how to solve my problem and not just my i share it and then finally somebody replies to show was other way which i been look for but sorry i cant speak Japanese and cannot order or even find how much its it.
> For future please guys help each other.



I think you're connecting the dots that don't exist.
Can't it be that people really don't know how to help this issue or have not read this thread?

This kind of adapter is hard to find because not much people need it
compared to female CGA-320 to male DIN477 one.

This company just popped up in my head when I saw this thread because I used to search for
female CGA-320 to male DIN477 adapter many years ago. So I looked at their website to see
if they have a reversed from of that adapter and found this. I just posted it as a cheeky hint
to CO2Art if they're interested importing them.


----------

